# Dundee Audi



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just had my car's 2 year service carried out at Dundee Audi (oil, filter, pollen filter, check, etc). Also asked them to check the TP warning as it was showing when the pressures seemed to be correct, and NOT to wash the car. Dropping the car off was quick and easy, and the courtesy car was an S1! Got a text when the car was ready (on time), all the work requested was done, but best of all was the price....VERY competitive compared to the quotes I got from Perth and Edinburgh.


----------



## commuter (Nov 6, 2017)

Any idea of the cost? I have just bought a TT and TBH have no clue as to what to expect regards service costs.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

commuter said:


> Any idea of the cost? I have just bought a TT and TBH have no clue as to what to expect regards service costs.


Probably VERY, VERY expensive. Start saving now


----------



## BW57 (Jun 26, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> commuter said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea of the cost? I have just bought a TT and TBH have no clue as to what to expect regards service costs.
> ...


It was actually quite reasonable (I thought).......under £250


----------

